# Love My Senior Girl



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

What a beautiful picture!! It is nice to walk a well behaved dog. I'm in process of teaching lil monster to walk, he does ok but there's SO much world that he thinks needs to be explored NOW


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful picture. That and your story makes me a little bit teary-eyed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Seniors are so very special, Jesse is so beautiful.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree - I love my senior girl, and I love walking with her. Our walks for years were FAST walks - it was the only way to burn her energy and keep her leash loose! It amazes me now to even think of those days as we stroll down the street, her leash just hanging on my one finger. Now we enjoy what's around us, and I let her stop and eat grass, roll in the grass, and just dawdle along. Funnily enough, though, if she is _off _leash, she runs and bounds around the park, looking for balls - or chasing them. But walks are just sweet.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I so loved reading your story. Your walking Jesse reminded me of how easy it was to walk my Lacey. She was sooo easy to walk. During the last month I would sometimes unhook her leash for the last 5 mins of the walk, and she stayed right by me.


----------

